# Dumb question about switchers



## novice (Feb 2, 2011)

I see quite a bit of chatter here and there on the boards about switchers, so I'm wondering if I should set one or two up since I have so many extra cars for both my HO and O layouts. Unfortunately, along with everything else I've learned here - I'm a bit confused on how to set this up.

So as I understand switchers, based on this definition I found:


> A switcher is a small but powerful, short range locomotive. A switcher is "setting out" cars at local industries to be loaded, collecting the loaded cars, and assembling them into trains in a yard to be picked up by long-distance road locomotives for delivery in the yards of other cities.


I would have a rail yard where extra rolling stock is stored - correct?

Then I would have one or two of these small loco's that travel to the track the stock is on, hook up the stock and move it to a location where a main loco can attach to it? Do I have this right?

If so, I assume I run the switcher with a separate controller (I'm not DCC) - but doesn't that interefere with my main track controller?

Thanks as always in advance


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

correct

incorrect. The switchers service small buisnesses and large industrial complexes. The actual main engines or road engines just back into the cars they need and go on their way.

You need to incorporate blocks into your layout if you are not DCC.


----------



## novice (Feb 2, 2011)

Thanks GC - 

So kinda like - the switchers pick up a full car from say a lumber mill, and drop off an empty? 

Does the switcher take the full car back to a yard where a main train picks it up or does a main train pick it up from the lumber mill?

Ah blocks - another thing I know nothing about.


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

yep a switcher or a road switcher will go to say a lumber mill with the empties and take the fulls from the mill to the yard and put it in the apropriate tack then the mainline engine or motive power goes to the yard and picks up the fulls and takes them on a long journey. If the mill is a good bit of distance away they will most likely send a road switcher. Switchers are rarely used for actually moving frieght for first class railroads and more for large industrial complexes where the switcher takes the fulls to a siding near the main then a road switcher takes those and drops off the empties.

I started useing DCC before I even knew about blocks so one of the older err... I mean wiser  members will have to tell you of it.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

gc53dfgc said:


> I started useing DCC before I even knew about blocks so one of the older err... I mean wiser  members will have to tell you of it.


If I didn't hafta fine my teef...I'd smack ya down ya whipper snapper......all this corn fangled DCC stuff makes me puddle my Depends more'n necessary dag nabbit...


----------



## novice (Feb 2, 2011)

Cool, thanks for the info.

I have a book on wiring, and I believe there's info on blocks - tomorrow's reading.


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

shaygetz said:


> If I didn't hafta fine my teef...I'd smack ya down ya whipper snapper......all this corn fangled DCC stuff makes me puddle my Depends more'n necessary dag nabbit...




I find blocks how you find DCC.:thumbsup:


----------



## jzrouterman (Nov 27, 2010)

novice said:


> I'm a bit confused on how to set this up.
> So as I understand switchers, based on this definition I found:
> I would have a rail yard where extra rolling stock is stored - correct?
> Then I would have one or two of these small loco's that travel to the track the stock is on, hook up the stock and move it to a location where a main loco can attach to it?
> ...


First, as far as how REAL railroads do it, it really depends where they're located. I've seen them in big cities using switch engines (both cows and calfs). But around here, they switch their cars with their road engines. Here they use anything from big dash engines to SD70s SD40s, SD50s, GP38s, GP40s, etc. There's always at least four of them together as well, doing it every day. Here's an example of a typical switcher. 

http://www.modeltrainstuff.com/PhotoDetails.asp?ShowDESC=N&ProductCode=ATH-96662

Second, each engine on a DC layout (if the block system is used) can be run anywhere on the layout with any controller---No matter what. One engine can be switching cars at one location while others are busy somewhere else highballin down a main line. Several can also be put together to haul long heavy freights. 

In other words all of the controllers (also called transformers, power pacs) are electrically tied into each other on one system, yet at the same time are electrically seperate from each other. A DC layout is limited only by the number of transformers it has on it's system and by the number of people required and then available to operate it. Block systems are employed when using two or more transformers. Neither all of the transformers, nor all of the circuit breakers for that matter, need be located in the same area such as in a control panel, although they can be. 

Instead, one or more can be placed in different areas throughout the layout specialized to acheive different funtions, but still be able to operate any part of the entire layout as needed. This feature makes it a lot easier when doing switching operations in some 'out of the way' areas, especially on larger layouts. Of course if the layout consists of only one engine and one transformer, then no blocks are needed. However, if there is more than one engine and full independence from each is desired, then there has to be one transformer for each engine and blocks then become a must on different designated sections of track throughout the entire layout.

It sounds complicated, but it's really very simple. It's done by the use of insulated electrical blocks, each controlled by a different circuit breaker. This is also called the common ground method. The easiest and most simple way of working this method is by using what I call "the Atlas approach." Their products make working this method very easy to understand, very easy to install and very easy to operate. 

John


----------

